

Google Hackathon winners: Wolfram Alpha & Minesweeper right in your spreadsheet - pents90
http://googleappsdeveloper.blogspot.com/2012/01/fun-with-apps-script-at-google-apps.html

======
MarkTraceur
Is there a link to the minesweeper spreadsheet that I don't see?

~~~
pents90
Here it is, not sure why it was removed from the blog post:

[http://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ap2tXBYlw7QmdEg3...](http://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ap2tXBYlw7QmdEg3SVUwSXFXVDNKcGloY0JLcERlZ0E)

------
jacoste
sweet little hack

------
michaelnovakjr
so awesome

